# My first pigeon babies



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

They laid the first egg on the 26th and now I have 2 "beautiful" chicks 

The parents did a great job. It snowed twice the first week they were incubating and 100% hatch rate. I'm used to raising chickens, not pigeons and it's so exciting. 

The mom




























They are oriental rollers. I'm praying for 2 hens


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous Mom and babies! Please keep the pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful female oriental rollers--beautiful babies....c.hert


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

owsome pics


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

beautiful

~Anand


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. How quick should I get the bands on them? I have 2 rollers besides this pair and 2 frillback pairs. Hopefully we'll be having baby central around here soon. Can't wait to see how these guys feather out.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh such cute babies! Mom is beautiful


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Zahboo said:


> Thanks guys. How quick should I get the bands on them?...


Beautiful birds! Generally, pigeons are banded around 5-7 days after hatching. Try it at 5 days and if the bands slip right off, try again the next day. The window of opportunity is small so you don't want to miss it!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great birds and cute babies  Congrats


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. They are being fed well and are cute in a hideous naked big eyed creature kind of way


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Zahboo said:


> Thanks everyone. They are being fed well and* are cute in a hideous naked big eyed creature kind of way *


LOL...they are absolutely adorable, you get used to the way they look after a while.  I myself think they are beautiful, I just had some 1/2 buda babies hatched, and boy....those froggy looking eyes really add ot the cuteness. 

The mama is really beautiful, I love red birds.


----------



## chappy (Jun 1, 2009)

you can never get two of the same sexes,


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful mama and precious babies!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

chappy said:


> you can never get two of the same sexes,


Has that been your experience? I'd read that a clutch could be M/M, M/F, of F/F.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TerriB said:


> Has that been your experience? I'd read that a clutch could be M/M, M/F, of F/F.


You are right, it can be any combination. I have personally got all three combinations in my loft so can vouch 100%+


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

When I bought my shakh sharli's, the breeder said this breed was "heavy on the male side" which I interpreted as more males than females and this has proved to be true. Odd, though.


----------

